# Lots of Patterns!



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was searching for a pattern and came across this site that I'd never seen before.

http://www.knittingqueen.com/index.html


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! I have never seen this site. It is a gold mine of all things knitting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Neet site. They have a couple of bolero patterns that would be great gifts for dauter-in-laws.. Thank you.


----------



## knitmoore (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, looks like a great site. thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Fantastic site. So many free patterns that it is hard to make a choice.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Great site. Thanks!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the site reference. I spent all morning browsing. :lol:


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

oh my goodness, what a wonderful site, I had to bookmark it for later, sooo many goodies on this site, thanks so much


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for such a fabulous site!!!!!!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

FOUND SOME GREAT KNITTED JEWELRY AND LOTS MORE.
THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

I have never seen it either. A real treasure trove of patterns. Thank you for posting


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for sharing very nice site


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Went right to my desktop. Thanks!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fhxnut said:


> Wow! I have never seen this site. It is a gold mine of all things knitting! Thanks for sharing.


ditto


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So many patterns to go through, thanks for link


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

clicked on the patterns and got an error msg.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Lots to consider!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Book marked it.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful find. Very like Knitting Pattern Central but with many new (to me) patterns.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

spent so much time looking not leaving much time for knitting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mishukitty (Mar 8, 2013)

LOVE this site! Thanks so miuch!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link...I just found a pattern for a hemp belt...have bookmarked it!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Wonderful collection of patterns and links. Good find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

I had trouble with it. I couldn't view the videos and the patterns didn't come up. I will try it again later with Chrome instead of internet explorer.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

There seem to be a lot of dead end links but there are lots of new patterns. Worth a look.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very handy link. Thank you.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Thanks for the link. Book marked it.


me too!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great site, thank you!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

thanks so much for posting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

